
The Reunification of .NET 5 - 4mpm3
https://medium.com/young-coder/the-reunification-of-net-5-5902744df9fe
======
findyoucef
I recently migrated a 25k line library to .netstandard 2.0 so that I can
target core 3.0 and go cross platform. It was worth it.

